

Tracking iOS Web App Usage  - jphpsf
http://www.ravelrumba.com/blog/tracking-ios-web-app-usage/

======
jphpsf
Good post from Rob Flaherty showing how to leverage Google Analytics custom
events to track usage of web apps/websites opened from the home screen of iOS.

